# Taig diy conversion new to me!



## Cb750r (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello. I've recently acquired a taig diy cnc hybrid. It looks like a taig mill with a makita 1/2 router mounted instead of the stock motor and pulley setup. 

Its run on mach3 and I need to get tooling and adapters for the 1/2" collet. Anyone else running a home brewed setup?

looks like all wood bits are 1/2" or 1/4" so I'm going to have to make some adapters, unless there's a solution I can purchase.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Dec 3, 2013)

Would like to see some photos! As far as adapters go, some routers have a collet that allows you to use either 1/4" or 1/2" bits by changing the collet. Taig mills are pretty small and the router would be too fast to cut much of anything but wood - what are your plans for this machine?


----------



## Cb750r (Dec 3, 2013)

Really my goal, is to learn the process of CNC, and perhaps make the adapters required to retrofit a larger hobby mill, for my own uses. my friend used this setup to teach himself the principles before he invested in a larger production machine.

Will be milling small aluminum widgets, engraving, said widgets, and perhaps ultimately making the brackets required to fit the steppers onto a new mill!

Pictures to follow!


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 5, 2013)

Its more than the size limit of collets, its speed (or lack of slow speeds) of router you will deal with. Maybe try investing in some Onsurd O flute bits designed for aluminum and start there. 

Precise Bits may make a set of collets for your router too - which model is it?


----------

